# Funny Thing Spotted On Supermarket Shelves!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Those funny little things you spot that make you smile and reach for your phone camera - better still if they are coffee related . . .

Sorry, M&S, I am not sure I need to try this!










As if the product wasn't bad enough, there was also a (not required) warning . .


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Somone in sainsburys has a strange sense of humour


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

WHAT the :0


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Somone in sainsburys has a strange sense of humour
> 
> View attachment 27757


Bargain!


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Those funny little things you spot that make you smile and reach for your phone camera - better still if they are coffee related . . .
> 
> Sorry, M&S, I am not sure I need to try this!
> 
> ...


Ugh - what on earth? there's something deeply disturbing and wrong about a 'coffee spritzer'.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Chap-a-chino said:


> Ugh - what on earth? there's something deeply disturbing and wrong about a 'coffee spritzer'.


Maybe we need a guinea pig to test it. Are you volunteering? Make sure your life insurance is up today is all I can say


----------



## Chap-a-chino (Mar 31, 2017)

MildredM said:


> Maybe we need a guinea pig to test it. Are you volunteering? Make sure your life insurance is up today is all I can say


It sounds like something left over from rinsing their bean to cup appliances in the cafe.

Nice to couple it with a warning notice too!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Ummmm.... I thought it looked quite nice. Don't live near an m&s currently, but if they still have it when I move in a few weeks I'll get some...

I'm suspecting it's vaguely like nitro cold brew?


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

I posted this before, don't have a pic now but once saw an advert in Sainsbury's with a picture of spaghetti and next to it something along the lines of: "why not try adding instant coffee granules to your bolognese?" - notes of blueberry perhaps if you add a yirgacheffe


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Spotted this in a Holland & Barrett window earlier today.....

















Make of it what you will.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

So, coffee, green coffee, seaweed, and tea. In a cafetiere. Skinny? I've lost my appetite already and so far I've only read the label!

Going back to the OP, at least someone has found a use for all those spritzers! Whodathunkit? Damn, I've totally messed up my distribution, there's Kaldi's Arrows flying everywhere - I know, I'll bottle it and sell it to a supermarket!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Right on 2 counts - I don't think Ian has ever lived in Cornwall


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Somone in sainsburys has a strange sense of humour
> 
> View attachment 27757


 I worked in the department in Sainsbury's that did these as a student (they're called 'barkers', in case you're interested) - looks like someone used the generic template to do a funny one. Wish I'd done something like that on my last day. We also could manually set the price of things, usually on someone else's login as only a few people had the rights to do it. I wish I'd reduced some nice whiskies to 1p too but that would have been a bigger deal than some funny advertising I'm sure if I had got caught!


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

Pretty sure Sainsburys once did one of those for "Innocent Kids Juices"


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Chap-a-chino said:


> Ugh - what on earth? there's something deeply disturbing and wrong about a 'coffee spritzer'.


One 'friend' of mine claimed to drink an espresso mixed with tonic water, claiming it was the 'latest trend'. I tried one in the interests of research (over Fever Tree tonic too) and although it foamed like bubble bath on mixing, it tasted as disgusting as you'd imagine it would. Hope I saved someone some pain.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

michaelg said:


> One 'friend' of mine claimed to drink an espresso mixed with tonic water, claiming it was the 'latest trend'. I tried one in the interests of research (over Fever Tree tonic too) and although it foamed like bubble bath on mixing, it tasted as disgusting as you'd imagine it would. Hope I saved someone some pain.


Thank you for that! Even the thought of it made me feel slighly queasy!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

it's not something I'd rush back to, but I've had espresso and tonic and it's not terribly unpleasant.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

What about this as a concept from the US of A:

Cold Brew PalmerIntelligentsia Black Cat Cold Brew paired with homemade lemonade and simple syrup, served over ice.

I haven't tried it but think it sounds promising.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Gerrard Burrard said:


> What about this as a concept from the US of A:
> 
> "Cold Brew Palmer[/h]Intelligentsia Black Cat Cold Brew paired with homemade lemonade and simple syrup, served over ice".
> 
> I haven't tried it but think it sounds promising.


I hope it jolly well stays over there!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

I tried an espresso and tonic at the London coffee festival. An interesting idea but not something I have had since...


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Yes I remember DFK mentioning espresso and tonic a couple of years ago. I thought he was giving us a wind-up but then I thought I'd go for the double bluff and try it. Like Missy and Hibbsy, I haven't made it a regular feature of my diet, but it really isn't as bad as it sounds, and is not dissimilar to a Campari & soda or amaro like Averna or Ramazotti and tonic. Maybe if you run out of cold brew on a hot day...?


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

No photo to prove it, and not really funny, BUT . . . roast date of 7.6.17 on coffee beans on the shelves in Harvey Nics, Leeds, today. Priced at £15 per 250g bag (The Gentleman Baristas).


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm sure the gentleman barista coffee is ok, but even if it was fresh that's 2x what I'd pay. You couldn't give away coffee on here that was 2 months old ... Highwayman baristas more like! (Although to be fair to GB it will be Harvey Nicks markup doing the damage I guess).


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

And afaik GBs coffee is actually Bristol's Wogan coffee roasted for them.


----------



## thesmileyone (Sep 27, 2016)

I think this wins


----------



## groundhog (Oct 5, 2017)

thesmileyone said:


> I think this wins


Every Little Helps!


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

WE got 2 bottles as was on offer the coffee spritzer, really weird taste, especially after taste, usually they are pretty good on new things lol.

The second bottle went to nursery tombola lol!


----------

